# Carbonda CFR696 54cm Gravel Rahmen Schwarz Matt



## crakkr (1. März 2021)

Kleinanzeigen

Weg


----------



## Filep (2. März 2021)

Hi, ist dein Rahmen schon weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

